# What do you like about Berlin



## soleila (Jul 3, 2012)

And what don't you like?


I'm right now considering to either move to Berlin or Barcelona. Both seem to have pros and cons to me. I'm both fluent in Spanish and German, so that wouldn't be a problem.

Berlin:
+ Cheaper, in both rent and food
+ More events
+ Bigger, more people
+ Less tourists, maybe easier for dating
+ Higher paid jobs (I work self employed so for now it doesn't matter, but I might consider to get a normal job again in the future)
- Cold and rainy for a big part of the year
- Not very beautiful except of some corners
- No beach, no mountains, far from other interesting cities


Barcelona:
+ Stunningly beautiful
+ Great weather
+ Beaches and mountains close by
+ More walkable
+ Wine and cava
+ Many cheap flight connections to other cities
- More expensive
- Apartments are often overpriced and/or horrible/low quality
- Low salaries
- A lot of tourists, so maybe dating is more difficult (finding someone who isn't in the city for just a few days)
- Many people share apartments




Which one would you pick if you had the choice and why? Consider to be a late twenties single female, who doesn't want to be single forever  And what do you like and dislike about Berlin?


Thanks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Berlin actually has quite a few beaches, albeit along the numerous lakes rather than a dramatic coastline (Baltic Sea about 3 hours by car).

Whether Berlin is near other interesting cities depends on what you find interesting, budget airlines go all over Europe from Berlin and I have been to Prague by train for weekends.

I appreciate that Berlin has grit and don't miss "cute" Germany when I visit my parents but then I now live in Edinburgh and bask in its beauty every day...

I don't like that salaries are relatively low compared to other German cities.

I do like the people. In all our typical gruffness. (I might be the wrong person to ask, I am one of the few people who can call themselves a Berliner - by definition, because all of my grandparents were born in Berlin, so I am obviously biased in the extreme.)

Having said all that - Barcelona sounds lovely.


----------

